# Dry Flaky pecker



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

yup totaly normal! It's called smegma, it's just swet and dirt and oils from his skin. If you search sheath cleaning on here there are tons of helpful threads about it.


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> yup totaly normal! It's called smegma, it's just swet and dirt and oils from his skin. If you search sheath cleaning on here there are tons of helpful threads about it.



Thanks so much..Im a jump the vet gun type of owner and was just about to make a phone call to see when they can come out..Im glad i posted.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

The joys of owning males lol! Happy cleaning, its the smelliest horse job there is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> The joys of owning males lol! Happy cleaning, its the smelliest horse job there is!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


nope the worst is lancing an abses. EWwwwwwwww:lol:


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Can you direct me to the sheath cleaning thread


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm fortunate to have never had to lance an abcess but I have to say the youtube vids are disgustingly interesting, hope I go another 30 years without having to! I bet that does stink!

I can't post links from my phone. Search sheath cleaning, I've seen a few threads on here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Gloves, baby oil, wait 5 minutes, wipe clean with baby wipes or paper towels...smoke cigarette, you're done.


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok just youtubed it..Looks easy enough.I will try the baby oil thing too cause it just looks painful being dry like that..I will let yall know how it goes.Ive never violated a horse so this should be fun


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Also, it's some sort of cosmic rule you will have visitors show up when you're elbow deep....it's doubly awful when it's your pastor! My most embarassing horse moment. EVER.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

well i have informed roomamte that this was happening and she said i am not to go to he barn tomorrow without her and her camera so this should be fun


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

myhorsesonador said:


> nope the worst is lancing an abses. EWwwwwwwww:lol:


Do you know how many videos there are of lancing abscesses on youtube? Dear god why can't I stop watching them?!? I've never seen some that big!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Baby oil is fantastic! For the outside of the penis, just have a bottle of baby oil handy around the stables and when he flops it out, squirt it with the baby oil. When he sucks it in and out during the day, it will loosen and soften the flakes and it they will peel off of their own accord. 
As for venturing into the sheath... check out the cleaning threads here, there's heaps of them


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

starlinestables said:


> Do you know how many videos there are of lancing abscesses on youtube? Dear god why can't I stop watching them?!?!


They are fascinating aren't they!?! I've never had to lance one myself but I can't stop watching them either. Kinda like when you're a teen and your mom tells you not to pop pimples but you have to do it anyway LOL


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> They are fascinating aren't they!?! I've never had to lance one myself but I can't stop watching them either. Kinda like when you're a teen and your mom tells you not to pop pimples but you have to do it anyway LOL


I've only seen it done once. It was one of my trainers, clients horses. We don't know how he got it but it showed up fast. I had put him out at about 9:30 before I left. I always give a quick look over just to make sure. Every thing was fine. Then at around 12:30 the dogs got my trainer up so she went to just check on the horses and bam there it was! his neck was the size of a water mellon! We had the vet lance it the next morning. It was really gross.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Gloves, baby oil, wait 5 minutes, wipe clean with baby wipes or paper towels...smoke cigarette, you're done.


BAHAHA! I busted out laughing when I got to the cigarette part!! lol


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> The joys of owning males lol! Happy cleaning, its the smelliest horse job there is!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Almost the smelliest, don't forget about foal scours :-\


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

shmurmer4 said:


> Almost the smelliest, don't forget about foal scours :-\


yeah, that too. But impermeable gloves aren't even resistant from the smell of smegma...my hubby can't be in the vicinity or he gags :rofl:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I haven't had good luck with baby oil. One of my horses seems to be allergic to it. If I use it in his sheath as a cleaning agent, he swells up afterward. :-(

I have had good luck with the Exacaliber sheath cleaner, except that it has the consistency of jello and rolls all over the place! But it does seem to loosen smegma.

I actually cleaned all three of my horses today. My 17 yr old mare had goobers between her teets. And it was as yucky and smelly as what the geldings get! Maybe worse, because although there wasn't as much of it, it really was mushy and stinky!

Then my 18 yr old gelding is always Mr. Goober. Cleaned him really good. 

And I tried, just to see if I could, to clean my (almost) 9 month old colt. He let me. He had a surprising amount of goobers for his young age. You wouldn't think a baby would be so dirty! He kind of liked being de-goobered, as he got what I call "groomy lips," where he was grooming the air when I was cleaning him. I think he will be and easy one to clean in the future. :lol:


----------

